# Same or something new?



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

How many of you rotate foods? Or do you feed the same? What are your reasons for rotating or not? Health issues? Food intolerance? Loss of interest? And do you have to worry about stomach upset when trying something new?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We have been in the same Fromm and Pet Fresh Vital for awhile. They love it and still get excited at meal times. I do add some veggies at times and once in awhile some boiled chicken .


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

We've tried a lot of foods, mostly because they got tired of it and I'd switch. Lately we've been on Fromm's with a little Stella & Chewys. I do rotate the variety of both and so far they still seem interested. I usually do the Fromm's chicken or the Beef and the S&C's, chicken, rabbit, beef and duck, duck, goose which they love.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We have been on Fromm Whitefish and Potato and they both still love it so I don't seen any need to switch at this time.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Is the Fromm a dry kibble?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes - Fromm's is dry. The Stella and Chewy's is dehydrated- so you add a little warm water to it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I rotate through several proteins of the same food - Addiction Dehydrated Ray in beef, venison, kangaroo and brushtail. I've been doing this for almost two years and trust me they aren't bored with it at all! I've never seen any dogs I own go this bonkers over food! It is dehydrated so I add warm water and they eat it up within about 3 minutes.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I rotate through several varieties of frozen and dehydrated raw foods and some canned foods. They are all foods I have carefully tried in the past and know both B&E like and do well on. The brands I use are Honest Kitchen, and Addiction for dehydrated raw, and Primal and Stella & Chewy's for both frozen and dehydrated raw. I also will occasionally use Weruva, Party Animal and Addiction canned food...and Dr. Harvey's pre-mix with my own protein added. I rotate through the various flavors in each brand. Every once in a while I will try something new and if I am happy with the quality and how B&E do on it, I may add it to their regular rotation. 

The reason I rotate is that I believe dogs get different nutrients from eating different types of protein, fruits and veggies and so it is good for them to eat a varied diet. I am lucky B&E are not really finicky, have strong stomachs to tolerate changes in diet, and don't have any health problems (knock on wood). I recognize this may not be the best approach for every dog but it has worked well for my two so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

